
A type-based solution to the "strings problem" - fogus
http://blog.moertel.com/articles/2006/10/18/a-type-based-solution-to-the-strings-problem
======
samstokes
Reading this (a year or so ago) was one of the things that convinced me that
Haskell was worth looking at.

Another was a blog post about Haskell error handling strategies _(update -
decided to submit it as a separate link and discuss it there instead)_ :

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=986592>

